# Feat of Strength: One Arm Pull Up off Goal Post



## BionicMan13 (Nov 4, 2013)

As a up&coming performing strongman! Grip training is key! As well! If you want crushing strength you should train on a thick bar.
Grip strength is good to have in the martial art also!http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8F-s_LN9BS0&feature=share&list=UU9KTnBZwvphA7O99LwU_4ig


----------



## K-man (Nov 4, 2013)

Really?
And ... ? 
:s499:


----------

